# Monarch 10EE Toolroom Lathe - $3495 (Portland OR CL)



## Nogoingback (Aug 5, 2019)

Monarch 10EE Toolroom Lathe
					

Monarch 10EE Toolroom Lathe. runs, has a taper attachment, tool post, chuck. Needs a good cleaning.



					portland.craigslist.org


----------

